# Toronto->Ottawa and Ottawa->Quebec City Questions



## desertflyer (Mar 21, 2019)

This May I'm traveling on Via in business class from Toronto to Ottawa (train 42), and then the following day Ottawa to Quebec (train 26). Is there a way to find out what type of equipment operates each train?

On a side note, it was pretty expensive compared to similar Amtrak routes, but the product seems nice enough. We'd rather be away from children, get fed, and get a few drinks.


----------



## Urban Sky (Mar 22, 2019)

LRC, Renaissance (and refurbished HEP) have 3 seats per row (ABS), HEP has 4 seats (ABCD) - a letter C, D, S in your reservation number would therefore give some indication. I don’t see a baggage car symbol for train 26 in the timetable (Renaissance always have checked baggage service offered and don’t operate south of Ottawa/Fallowfield)...


----------



## desertflyer (Mar 22, 2019)

We have seats 8AB (forward) and 13AB (forward) according to our tickets. I was a little hopeful to try a Renaissance set but that sounds very unlikely. Still excited for the trip!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 22, 2019)

desertflyer said:


> On a side note, it was pretty expensive compared to similar Amtrak routes, but the product seems nice enough. We'd rather be away from children, get fed, and get a few drinks.



The only Amtrak route similar to the amenities offered in VIA Business Class is Acela First Class. VIA Business Class has Lounge access, Hot Meals along with Beer, Wine and Liquor.

Fares are comparable. Toronto to Ottawa (275 miles) next Wed for example is $269 Full Business Class Fare but you can also get Business discount fares of $175 to $205 if your want to risk a cancellation fee of $50. (and remember...paying with US funds...you're also getting around a 25% discount)

(An Acela First Class fare between NYP and WAS (225 miles) for next Wed is $210) 













Amtrak Business Class and VIA Business Class are not the same product. Here’s a Trip Report from Toronto to Ottawa last Fall:

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/a-business-class-trip-with-a-difference.73770/#post-775566

(you’ll have to click on each photo now…..they used to display full size)


----------



## Urban Sky (Mar 22, 2019)

desertflyer said:


> We have seats 8AB (forward) and 13AB (forward) according to our tickets. I was a little hopeful to try a Renaissance set but that sounds very unlikely. Still excited for the trip!


Following the baggage car deployment indicated in the timetables, trains 20, 24, 29, 37, 622 (Saturdays only), 624 (Sundays only) and 637 should be Renaissance.

Also, I can't tell you whether it's accurate or up to date, but a cycling plan has been posted on Urban Toronto...


----------



## desertflyer (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the posts and insight. The lounge and food don't look half bad. We'll be excited to try it out.


----------

